# SOUTH BRAZIL (THE GERMANY OF SOUTH AMERICA) CORRECTED!!! FIXED!!



## MrImage (Mar 31, 2012)

*I'VE CORRECTED THE ERRORS OF MY LAST THREAD WITH THE SAME NAME. THIS TIME I'LL POST THE NAMES OF THE PLACES SO YOU CAN DO A RESEARCH IF YOU WANT.*

Joinville, Santa Catarina









http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4388/dsc013164sp.jpg

Faxinal do céu, Santa Catarina









http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/4817/fraiburgoscporfernandos.jpg









http://www.brasilalemanha.com.br/dados/image/iei_gauchos_prendas.jpg









http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg38...lename=faxinaldocuprluizbrunel.jpg&res=medium









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_70JElYVm9...s/zuErxWRKyl8/s1600/4026250771_69d81ed187.jpg

São Joaquim









http://saojoaquimonline.com.br/milt...ads/2012/02/Coxilha-Rica-Lages-SC-500x375.jpg









http://www.mdig.com.br/imagens/semana/sem74/sem74_19.jpg

Gramado 









http://www.werocktour.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/4886391227_5ed0706b85_z-500x375.jpg









http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg297/scaled.php?server=297&filename=canela95tf.jpg&res=medium









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-h6K2GqMwCms/TfZ6GeqxgQI/AAAAAAAAASE/PTKH-wQZSC0/s1600/DSC_0153-2.jpg

Blumenau









http://www.mundotecno.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/blumenau.jpg









http://thecityfixbrasil.com/files/2011/11/blumenau.jpg

Pomerode, Santa Catarina









http://www.belasantacatarina.com.br/images/images/noticias2/pomerode2(1).jpg

Urubici









http://www.comunidadedocasamento.com.br/imagens/noticia/neve_sul.jpg









http://p1.trrsf.com.br/image/get?src=http://img.terra.com.br/i/2010/08/04/1618384-2619-atm14.jpg


----------



## MrImage (Mar 31, 2012)

São Joaquim









http://p1.trrsf.com.br/image/get?o=...ra.com.br/i/2010/08/05/1618812-4448-atm14.jpg


----------



## MrImage (Mar 31, 2012)

Canela









http://zerohora.rbsdirect.com.br/imagesrc/11365601.jpg?w=800









http://www.canela.onde.ir/media/k2/items/cache/feb01c6426e9633288bf84ce1e186ae3_XL.jpg

Vacaria









http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr294/kylie99/vacaria.jpg


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MrImage (Mar 31, 2012)

Rekarte said:


> :lol::lol::lol:



It's fixed now. Only imbecis will remain making fun


----------



## MrImage (Mar 31, 2012)

Gramado









http://www.vnews.com.br/imagem/blog23/20090610152506.jpg









http://www.eventize.com.br/eventize/upload/000001/images/outono_em_gramado_ii.jpg









http://gramadomagazine.com.br/revista/fotos/7255.JPG









http://blog.carlosiung.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/ferias-em-GRAMADO-RS.jpg

Teutonia, Rio Grande do Sul









http://www.achetudoeregiao.com.br/rs/teutonia/teutonia.gif/teutonia.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/2368392651_3cac8429c8.jpg









http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/...e do Sul/Teutonia/teutoniasiteprefeitura5.jpg


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

The Germany where everyone speaks Portuguese....


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

Now some German user could show "the Brazil of Germany", please...


----------



## MrImage (Mar 31, 2012)

Flat_Head said:


> The Germany where everyone speaks Portuguese....



many people here can still speak German. I can. 


I don't understand why some people from north get so mad, I mean they say Pernambuco is The Brazilian Venice, and the list goes on, now we southerners can't say nothing and northerners get mad hno:


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

MrImage said:


> many people here can still speak German. I can.
> 
> I don't understand why some people from north get so mad, I mean they say Pernambuco is The Brazilian Venice, and the list goes on, now we southerners can't say nothing and northerners get mad hno:



Recife is compared to Venice because of the rivers and canals.

Some people in the South can still speak German, but they are a small minority, and they use Portuguese in their every-day life. Even at home, those people speak mostly in Portuguese.

You can say: look, this is the South of Brazil, and it received a lot of German immigrants, and it has some German influences, but to say that it's "The Germany of South America" is a little too much...


----------



## MrImage (Mar 31, 2012)

Flat_Head said:


> look, this is the South of Brazil, and it received a lot of German immigrants, and it has some German influences, but to say that it's "The Germany of South America" is a little too much...


Not really, because south Brazil is the part of the Americas with the largest amount of German architecture and South America's biggest number of German decedents and Germans outside Germany.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with honoring your origins.

Although I did knew many germans emigrated to South America (well, NA as well..) I indeed not knew that there are still (or again?) places that resemble this connection so much.

Looking good there. Some places even look more traditional (south) german that most south german places


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Good thread, MrImage! more photos, please

however, thread name "The German America in South Brazil" is much better (in my opinion)


----------



## ivonne pt (Feb 26, 2012)

não desistes

brazileiro já compraste o balão para ir ver o friozinho? Leva mais uns 190 milhões de brasius contigo para espreitarem o friozinho. Depois fura o balão...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Ivonne você ta exagerando nós temos frio aqui não precisa ficar mostrando que nem o MrImage faz mas baixa a bola ai o portuguesa


----------



## MrImage2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wunderknabe said:


> There is nothing wrong with honoring your origins.
> 
> Looking good there. Some places even look more traditional (south) german that most south german places


Thanks mate.



Romashka01 said:


> Good thread, MrImage! more photos, please
> 
> however, thread name "The German America in South Brazil" is much better (in my opinion)


I like your opinion, thanks


----------



## MrImage2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Blumenau, Santa Catarina









http://www.sortimentos.com/sc/blumenau_festival_oktoberfet_vila_germanica.jpg









http://www.sctur.com.br/blumenau/images/oktoberfest-blumenau3.jpg









http://www.imagensviagens.com/blumenau04.jpg









http://www.mansiones.com.br/web/imagens/blumenau.jpg


----------



## MrImage2 (Apr 2, 2012)

http://j.imagehost.org/0669/7_de_Setembro_por_JAIME_BLUMENAU_SC.jpg









http://www.jfsc.gov.br/JFSCMV/Arquivos/Documentos/sede_blumenau_3.jpg









http://www.internacional.com.br/imagens/noticias/blumenau5_300610.jpg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/7d/7c/49/blumenau.jpg


----------



## juniorzzi (Dec 25, 2006)

ivonne pt said:


> não desistes
> 
> brazileiro já compraste o balão para ir ver o friozinho? Leva mais uns 190 milhões de brasius contigo para espreitarem o friozinho. Depois fura o balão...


Se fizestes isso, quem vai comprar vinhos e azeite portugueses? Quem vai dar lucro à EDP??? Melhor manter os 190milhoes de brasileiros fora do balao, nao achas?


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Wunderschön! :bow:
The best part of this part of the world... :cheers:
For obvious reasons kay:


----------

